
Ask HN: What to Do If You Don't Have References for Job Applications? - throwaway-rflss
Ask HN: What To Do If You Don&#x27;t Have References for Job Applications?<p>How do you apply to jobs if you haven&#x27;t kept in touch with anyone who can serve as a reference?<p>It&#x27;s not that I&#x27;ve burned bridges or haven&#x27;t had good working relationships.  There are plenty of people I&#x27;ve worked with in the past and got along well with.  I&#x27;m just really bad at keeping in touch with people.<p>I <i>think</i> they would give me good references, but it seems rude to reach out to someone and say &quot;hey, we haven&#x27;t spoken in 5 years, but could I put you down as a reference?&quot;  Certainly nobody&#x27;s reached out to me about that recently.<p>Has anyone else dealt with this situation?  What are some (short term) solutions?
======
apohn
In my last 3 jobs I've stated "References provided upon request" and never
actually been asked for the references. All these companies had established HR
organizations and processes, and they had the resources to check references if
they wanted to. I put a dash in any box that asks for references, current
manager, etc in online applications.

That being said, if somebody I enjoyed with working with (even if it was 10
years ago) called and asked me to be a reference I'd be happy to do it. I
think everybody understands that references are a necessary game that has to
be played when hiring.

So don't worry about it too much. Reach out to old collages and ask if you can
use them as a reference. They're probably not going to be contacted anyway.

~~~
paulcole
> "References provided upon request"

Don't even put that.

Nobody's going to say, "oh this goofball didn't say 'references provided upon
request', they must have something to hide."

It's a given that you'll provide references upon request.

~~~
vfulco2
Yes, from a professional resume writer's perspective, this is excellent
advice. It is a waste of valuable space and considered archaic.

------
Eridrus
Bite the bullet and reach out to your former coworkers.

Alternatively, explain the reason you don't have any references newer than 5
years old, companies will probably find it odd that your references haven't
worked with you in a long time.

~~~
cimmanom
Well, if you've been in one place for a few years and don't want to tip off
your boss to the fact that you're looking...

------
rahimnathwani
"What are some (short term) solutions?"

1) Make a list of your last 5 jobs

2) For each of those 5, decide which 2 people can provide the most useful
reference to a potential employer.

3) For each of those 10 people, check if you have their current email address.
If you have a personal email address, then great. If a company one, then
search for them on LinkedIn to check if they're still at the same company. If
not, then connect with them on LinkedIn (if not already connected), so that
you have a channel to message them if you need to ask for their email address
to give to a potential employer.

Don't worry that it will appear rude to ask them for a reference if you
haven't spoken with them in a while.

Worry if the list you prepared doesn't have anyone you worked within in the
last 5 years.

Worry if you're feeling anxious about what these people will say about you and
your work.

------
ccajas
My resumes usually don't say "References provided upon request", because if
the company wants them, they'll ask me anyways.

I'm the same as you with colleagues, btw. I don't really burn bridges... but I
do have trouble propping them up. I would just contact them anyways. I have
done this with people I worked with 7 years ago and they could still reply
with an "okay" for a reference.

------
smt88
It's not that rude. Just reach out to those people. They'll likely understand,
and if they don't, no harm done to either of you.

------
protonimitate
References are a safety net as far as I can tell. If they see something
suspicious or get a bad impression they may request references to check in.
Unless you have someone that has offered to give you a good one ahead of time,
it's really not necessary to include them.

And fyi, if an old coworker called me up and asked for a reference I would
totally give one. So no sweat.

------
rurban
I just realized that my 2nd reference died in an accident two years ago. No HR
or head hunter complained do far, so I guess the problem is not a real
problem. I wouldn't reach out, let HR reach out. If they want to give
reference, fine. If not, HR will ask for another reference.

------
ApolloRising
Most people are happy to do it, don't make it a big deal and offer to return
the favor.

------
jklein11
Truthfully, the people you reach out to will be honored you are asking them.

